# Small overhead reel recommendations?



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

You could look at getting a Penn 500 Jigmaster. The jigmaster is a fantastic reel and although it's been around for many years you can still buy new ones.
They are a hardy reel and considered by many to be bullet proof.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I run an Abu 6500 rocket on a 5'6" rod for Kings. Cost me $135 on ebay from Malaysia I think it was. Upgraded the drag with carbonex and loaded with braid its a nice reel.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Omoto VS 10.........ebay auction $120 delivered.
This is a very good copy of the Avet SX.

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=46.0


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Omoto GTR
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3052

Pflueger contender
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=153

Shimano TR200G
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... duct_id=48

Personally I'd go the Pflueger contender


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

mingle said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> A lot of these reels seem to be about the same size as my Penn 320GTi, which just feels too big for the rod.
> 
> ...


 Not really..... the Omoto(460grms) I mentioned only holds 200m of 10kg mono and the 320GTi(627grms) holds 300m of 10kg mono.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Mingle, I will sell you a ABU 6000. Not sure of the other specs. $99.98 Few years old but in good nick.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I went through the same search and ended up with two reels. A charter special and the Omoto 10vs. The 10vs is so small its really a braid reel good for 30lb.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

I've owned a Melaluka threadline and it was very crudely finished which didn't inspire confidence,the first two links are for downrigging or leadcore trolling reels and would have good spool clicker but not the best casting I would imagine.
Maybe buy an ABU from Kmart, not the SS model which I didn't like the quality too many sharp edges.


----------



## tacklebox (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Mike
I have a little Daiwa Sealine 30 that's currently on special at Ray and Annes for $99.95. http://www.rayannes.com.au/products/rod ... nly-99-95/

It's small and light yet I've used it to stop a few 1m+ sharks no problem. Downsides are it's a star drag (would've preferred lever drag for live baiting/trolling) and no levelwind (I prefer it without but braid cuts are a pain!)


----------

